# Thunder and Lightning Test



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Heres a daytime video I just took of me using the Special F/X Unit. Each bulb is 150w.

Thunder and Lightning Test video by beepem - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid43.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid43.photobucket.com/albums/e381/beepem/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e381/beepem/thunderandlightningtest


----------

